#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Schommel aan steiger of truss?

## zwart

Dag!
Als regisseur wil ik graag een schommel in mijn voorstelling. Die mag helaas niet aan t grid en ook mogen er geen nieuwe haken in het plafond geboord worden om een schommel aan te hangen. Omdat ik geen kinderschommel met palen neer wil zetten zoek ik naar een andere oplossing.
Er zijn nu ideeen om een (bouw)steiger neer te zetten en daar een schommel onder te hangen. Mijn vraag; kan dit? Is die daar stevig genoeg voor?
Of zou ik ook trussen neer kunnen zetten (een brug van bouwen) en daar een schommel aan hangen? 

Ik heb hier zelf totaal geen verstand van, dus; don't shoot me  :Wink: 
Ik hoop snel en graag van jullie (tips) te horen.

----------


## Big Bang

Ik heb geen sluitend antwoord voor je, maar ik verwacht dat het op de een of andere manier wel moet kunnen (zo lomp is zo'n speeltuin schommel nou ook weer niet uitgevoerd). Echter is er een belangrijk aspect waar je rekening mee moet houden, en dat is dat je een dynamische last heb. Bijna alle tabellen e.d. van truss zijn gebaseerd op een statische last. Je kunt die dus niet zonder meer gebruiken voor je lastenberekening!

Daarnaast mis ik nog wat gegeven: Moeten de poten van de schommel in de coulissen staan? Welke overspanning en welke hoogte wil je?

----------


## zwart

Precies die dynamische last gaat het om. Ik gok dat de hoogte van de truss op zon 2,5 meter/3 meter gaat zijn als het kan. Breedte van podium is ongeveer 8 meter. Mocht het kunnen dan zouden de poten niet id coulisse staan maar wel vlak erlangs. Mocht het niet kunnen dan staan ze echt als een brug op het podium (zichtbaar is geen probleem).

----------

